# Food plots



## stickerpoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Time to start thinking of your food plots. What are you going to plant this year?


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

stickerpoint said:


> Time to start thinking of your food plots. What are you going to plant this year?


I'll probably plant my butt where I know there is a big butt..... I don't need no lettuce patch to kill a deer. :sniper:


----------

